# Saddlebred Traits?



## Leggs Lady (Mar 9, 2008)

Anybody know about saddlebred personalities and behaviors....

i own one and he is quite devilish...i didn't know if that was common, or just him...


ALSO...anyone ever seen a buckskin saddlebred....(my boy is a buckskin)


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is my biased opinion of Saddlebreds , they are all different. I have known many who have the personality of puppydogs and who are just the best horses in the world, and many who will eat raw meat(figure of speech), and of course MANY in between. 

They are very varying in thier individual personalities. Generally, they are very active, very alert, very willing and very personable. 

Of just the yearlings, we have: a big spook, a motherly princess, a 'overgrown labrador', a sweet sweet sweetheart, a mini-show horse(he thinks VERY highly of himself. you say his name and he poses), an adult in a yearling body, and one who is VERY opinionated, and slightly aggressive(sucker came at me with his mouth open when I went to work with his legs). I love them all because they are all so different from each other. This is one of the best groups of babies we have ever had. 

.

Buckskins are actually pretty rare for saddlebreds. I have never seen one in real life and only seen a handful online. Most of the ones I have seen though are real dusky and thier markings are not definite. They kind of blend together up the leg, and they don't look very clear. I know they are gaining popularity, but overall I think it is a politics thing. It seems that any but the standard colors need to be 'X' times better than the common colors like chestnut/bay/black/grey(the newest fad color). Palominos and paints, greys too and now buckskins have to be freaking fantastic to get to the top in a lot of cases. It is only because they draw the eye and you see them more in a class full of chestnuts. Same with horses with lots of white on thier legs(you can see thier motion more) and a couple others. 

I would LOVE to have a buckskin saddlebred. That is my favorite color of horse. Maybe when they gain popularity I will have one. 

.

Now the important stuff. TWO QUESTIONS for you.

1) What do you mean by 'devilish'?

2) Do you have any pictures of your boy? (ETA: Just saw them from your other thread. OH...MY....Goodnessssssss......I need a towel for my keyboard.)


----------



## Leggs Lady (Mar 9, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> .
> 
> Now the important stuff. TWO QUESTIONS for you.
> 
> ...




#1 Devilish (in his language) means if i am not paying attention when grooming him he will either tongue me to death ...he licks EVERYTHING-its hilarious!!.... or if i am out in the paddock picking plops or removing a blanket and not always watching him somehow...he will try a take a chunk outta my butt or shoulder (and he definitely means it)
...He is an amazingly well-mannered horse....once a halter or lead rope is secured on him...otherwise Hannibal Lector takes over. he loves attention and knows that when he behaves (in the trailer and when tacking up for a ride) he gets to run as long as he wants. one of a kind personality

#2 Thanks for the beauty compliment...he is incredibly gorgeous gold in the spring and summer in a short coat...he has little white socks on his back feet (both front feet are black hooves and then he has one white back hoof and one white & striped back hoof...a piece of equine art...)


----------



## bakersuzie (Mar 19, 2008)

*Fat Boy!!!*

This is my app quarter horse, he is a real fat boy... but I love him.







[/code]


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*saddlebreds*

Hello how are you and the saddlebred is an amazeing animal and yes all are different the one i had , was a dream come true as an all around horse he would ride and say hey you look at me im special, or drive him and was a total trip was always looking checking stuff out had the personality of royality and the ability to play games with your mind . I have had him nip at me to get my attention or when i saddled him he would reach back pull the pad off and then look at me with those big brown eyes and as well as said hey i didnt do that no not me . HE WAS A BLESSING WITH 4 LEGS God i miss him he past away a few weeks ago but will always be in my heart a total complete package in a horse . Now that comes from a man that loves mustangs . but will have saddlebred again and again for sure and for certain there great but different each one


----------

